

Sword & Sworcery EP for the iPhone (looks unlike anything I've ever seen)  - aresant
http://toucharcade.com/2010/03/11/gdc-2010-sword-sworcery-ep-the-most-amazing-game-ive-seen-at-gdc/

======
nhoj
That game looks awesome but I found it rather amusing that the video shows the
"hero" stalking a creature through the forest and into his home and then
killing him for no apparent reason? Seems like a dick move to me.

------
ZeroGravitas
Interesting that the comments on the blog are so strongly divided.

It looks like something I might like but I would imagine your average iPhone
owner wouldn't look twice at this.

------
loup-vaillant
The guy took his majority of sound effects from Zelda Ocarina of Time (fire,
bushes, sword slash, water, fairy aiming (z button), and maybe more). If his
game ever become successful, he is bound to receive a letter from Nintendo…

------
gacba
_(looks unlike anything I've ever seen)_

Probably because you're not old enough to remember the Atari 2600. Looks a
heckuva lot like that to me, but with better animation and sound.

------
lionhearted
This is worth clicking through and looking at.

------
aresant
Link C/O <http://waxy.org/links/> which you should have bookmarked anyways :)

